# Psalm 1:3 what tree?



## NaphtaliPress (May 12, 2008)

In Psalm 1:3 it reads:And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf also shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper.​ Are there any commentaries that speculate what kind of tree the psalmist would likely have had in view? Not anything exegetical I guess but just a question that struck my mind this AM.


----------



## JBaldwin (May 12, 2008)

I have no idea what the commentaries say, but having grown up in a place (and now I live) where there were a lot of "trees planted by the rivers of water" I always took it to be a generic example. Any time you plant a tree near water, it flourishes, even in times of drought.


----------



## JBaldwin (May 12, 2008)

Here's a link to a number of commentaries on this verse Psalm 1:3 Commentary


----------



## py3ak (May 12, 2008)

It's obviously a fruit-bearing tree of some kind: maybe fig or pomegranate, as those seem to have been widely spread?


----------



## VictorBravo (May 12, 2008)

Phoenix dactylifera. (Date Palm). 

I'm only speculating, of course. But I can say that sitting under the shade of mature date palms by a river running through the middle of the desert, and eating fresh dates, is a pretty good feeling. It probably would seem like the best that physical life had to offer to someone who has been out in the hot sun herding sheep and goats.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 12, 2008)

Well it's certainly not a cactus. 

Nonetheless, it's an interesting question.


----------

